# Restoration? Improvement?



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

I see this happen every time a new easement is purchased. I hear from people in the know that it is done to stabilize the banks and to encourage invertebrate growth.

I also hear that it is a "Restoration" effort to make the streams like they were before human ruined it. The rolling prairies as depicted in the below map is the "ONE" areas.










Anyone that fishes the Wisconsin Driftless Area knows that the "Heart" of the driftless area centers around CRAWFORD,RICHLAND and VERNON counties.

Unless you are color blind and can't count past the number ONE it is obvious that the BEST counties on the map to fish were category THREE and FOUR before man messed them up.

Categories:

One: Rolling Prairie
Two: Oak Savannah Bur Oak and White Oak
Three: Southern Oak Forest White, Black and Red Oak
Four: Southern Mesic Forest Sugar Maple, Basswood and Elm

Almost all of Richland County and Vernon County were Southern Mesic Forest with Sugar Maple, Basswood and Elm.

Crawford County has the same Southern Mesic Forest and Southern Oak Forest with a little Oak Savannah splashed in.

Please quit making my streams in to Rolling Prairies devoid of trees. The fishing is NOT better after it is done and the premise for doing the "improvement" or "restoration" is flawed.

The streams look terrible after the clear cutting and manicuring of the streams.










If you need a place to spend your money on, please focus on easement purchases and not scaring the streams.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

i mean - that's a cattle pasture. lots of streams in SE MN and NW Wisconsin are like that - they purchase an easement for access in many cases, not to perform restoration to the riparian corridor

they don't clear cut trout streams for restoration - seems like you may be confused


----------



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

many of eased area here had woods up to the water and first thing done was to cut the trees away 15 yards...is common occurrence here.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I fished in the driftless for 7 years and never saw that once. 

Also cutting down trees would be done with the goal of encouraging bank stabilization OR invert growth, in fact quite the opposite. I participated in plenty of stream restoration projects and it's almost always putting large woody debris back IN the stream (overhead cover and invert habitat) and planting vegetation in the riparian corridor (bank stabilization). So i remain quite perplexed by your posts


----------



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

o_mykiss said:


> I fished in the driftless for 7 years and never saw that once.
> 
> Also cutting down trees would be done with the goal of encouraging bank stabilization OR invert growth, in fact quite the opposite. I participated in plenty of stream restoration projects and it's almost always putting large woody debris back IN the stream (overhead cover and invert habitat) and planting vegetation in the riparian corridor (bank stabilization). So i remain quite perplexed by your posts


well you are going to have to remain perplexed.


----------

